# Poudriere and Git



## byrnejb (Feb 25, 2021)

Is there any way to configure Poudriere to pull ports from a branch of the github port repository to build?


----------



## Jose (Feb 25, 2021)

These are my rough notes


```
git clone https://cgit-beta.freebsd.org/ports.git
cd ports
git switch -t -c 2021Q1 origin/branches/2021Q1
poudriere ports -c -m null -M /usr/home/me/ports -p portbuild
```


----------



## byrnejb (Feb 25, 2021)

Thank you.  I will try that and let you know how it goes.


----------

